# Lenovo Laptop Blacked Out & Now Won't Turn On



## morganlynds (Dec 4, 2014)

My Lenovo laptop (I think its a Z40), while I was using it, blacked out suddenly. Then when I tried to start it up again, by pushing the ON button, it didn't start up. There wasn't even any noise that came from the laptop (like no cd-rom clicks or the fan noise). The "charging" light was on, because I was charging it, and the boot-up light came on when I pushed the ON button. But after about three seconds, the boot-up light went off. The laptop did not make any noise so I could tell that it wasn't actually starting up. The "charging" light is still on though. 

Please please please help!!!

(I am not well educated on computers, so please answer in easy-to-understand terms!)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF remove the battery and your AC adapter (power brick) then hold down the power button for 30 to 45 seconds. Next connect the AC adapter and try to boot if it does great you can then put the battery back in.
Also please see the sticky here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

